# Meyer Angle not working??



## rgseiber (Jan 3, 2017)

I have an older Meyer E-47 plow pump that only angles one direction the drivers side cylinder port pressures up and it will not return. I have pulled the C-valve cleaned it re-installed it angles back and forth a few times and than travels all the way and stops. Repeated the cleaning same thing works about 3-4 times and same thing. I pulled the pilot check piston this last time it moves freely but has some scoring on the sides.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Problem is most likely in C valve or coil. Disconnect the positive to pump motor and have someone press right. Use a wrench to feel magnetic pull of C coil. Now have your helper press up and check pull at B coil. Are they the same? If not replace coil, if yes replace valve. If you get no magnetism at all need to check wiring and control.


----------



## rgseiber (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Kimber750 I will do as you suggested. I did just replace the Coil since the wire had broken off two close to repair. I ordered a C valve so hopefully that is it. The while checking and cleaning I discovered that the plug for the Crossover valve is seized into the PA block so I am not able to free it up to remove and clean those components.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

rgseiber said:


> Thanks Kimber750 I will do as you suggested. I did just replace the Coil since the wire had broken off two close to repair. I ordered a C valve so hopefully that is it. The while checking and cleaning I discovered that the plug for the Crossover valve is seized into the PA block so I am not able to free it up to remove and clean those components.


Since you said it is building pressure I would think crossover is fine. One other thing to check would be your quick connects. Are they the ball style or pin style? Pin style are the better ones. Ball style are known to block hydraulic flow.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll assume that it will be the cartridge itself. For whatever reason, the Meyer cartridges seem to be more susceptible than any other brand to damage, clogging, and sticking/seizing. We also see more Meyer units with water contamination than any other so these two observations are probably related.


----------

